
Bash FAQ - signa11
https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/
======
0xdeadb00f
While you're at it, for a similar resource check out:
[https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-bash-
bible](https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-bash-bible) and
[https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-sh-
bible](https://github.com/dylanaraps/pure-sh-bible)

I believe they've been posted here previously.

------
1337shadow
May I also recommend the thriving #bash channel on irc.freenode.net

~~~
kyuudou
greycat is an op on that channel and IIRC is the owner of wooledge.org too.
Great stuff all around. Make sure and search the FAQ first before asking noob
questions so people don't get grouchy.

------
arpa
Thank you

